# Cleaning ADA Mini S



## snuffy (Oct 19, 2007)

Hi everyone,

Trying to revive a really really neglected Mini S tank. It has this film over it that's pretty tough to remove. It's from all the evaporating water lines over the months. Any tips on cleaning all this off without scratching the glass?




























I really regretted letting it get this bad :help:

Much appreciated!


----------



## wearsbunnyslippers (Feb 18, 2008)

use vinegar on a soft cloth, it will dissolve the mineral buildup without scratching...


----------



## NeilRanjan (Aug 6, 2010)

I believe ADA has a product called superge to clean their glassware.


----------



## joshvito (Apr 6, 2009)

+1 on the vinegar.
I hate the smell, but it works great.


----------



## 5nuffy (Jan 29, 2008)

Alright I'll try the vinegar and post the results!

Thanks!


----------



## doubleott05 (Jul 20, 2005)

vinegar buahahaaaa!!!!


----------



## snuffy (Oct 19, 2007)

Smelly and sweaty but the vinegar worked! Thanks for the tip! Any tips on preventing the stains?

Am I supposed to top off the water so it never leaves the water lines?


----------



## joshvito (Apr 6, 2009)

Yes, the stains are from evaporation of "harder" water.
The softer the water, the less buildup.


----------



## snuffy (Oct 19, 2007)

How would I remedy the hard water?


----------



## wearsbunnyslippers (Feb 18, 2008)

there arent that many solutions for making your water truly softer.

some softening products just switch the calcium ions for sodium ions. not ideal. 

you do get water softening pillows, i have never tried them so i cant comment.

adding peat or ketapang leaves or similar will soften your water, but you might not like the yellow water.


----------



## snuffy (Oct 19, 2007)

Thanks for all the ideas! I guess I'll just top it off the tank every other day until the weekly water change.


----------

